# Faded Numbers on House



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Briefly thought this might belong in landscaping but am putting this here.

I have one of those, I don't know, brick house numbers, and the black used inside the numbers is faded. I am curious if anyone has any experience freshing up the color inside the numbers? I looked and googled and feel dumb I can't find anything. It just can't be paint can it? Maybe I am overthinking it too.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Just tape it up and get some black spray paint.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have the exact same thing. I use small hobby paint brushes, a steady hand and some leftover black BBQ grill paint to touch it up.

Like these...


----------

